# Riding in WV



## FMCrob (Sep 22, 2004)

Does anyone have a good road ride trails or paths in WV? Has anyone riden the North Bend Trail? I can't tell from wv.gov if the trail is road bike friendly. Thanks, Rob


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

FMCrob said:


> Does anyone have a good road ride trails or paths in WV? Has anyone riden the North Bend Trail? I can't tell from wv.gov if the trail is road bike friendly. Thanks, Rob


North Bend Trail is not paved. It goes from sections of hard packed gravel to muddy (depending on time of year). Only good for a mtn or hybrid bike. It is a great rail trail though.

You might want to contact the Mountain State Wheelers bike club. They are based in Charleston and do regular rides in the Charleston area and weekend rides around the state. This past weekend they had a ride in the New River George area. I sat it out because I'm a new member and not yet up to a 70mile ride with 7,000 ft of vertical climbing. The site is not current, but it does have some info along with contact information.


----------

